

Thanks HN UpOut v1 | 9 Cities - martinshen
http://UpOut.com

======
ydm
Great site! Some usability feedback:

When I click 'sign up' it takes me to an 'about page' with the sign up form in
the middle below a little explanation of the site.

On my notebook with a resolution of 1024x768 the form is actually below the
fold in Chrome (I have a double row task bar).

I'd put the sign up form above the fold as the main focus of that page as that
is what users normally expect from clicking on the 'sign up' link.

~~~
martinshen
Makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the feedback. I have the luxury of a full
1080p when I do design... I'll update this :P

~~~
ydm
Yep it's somewhat of a curse for those developing on high resolutions screens
- I have a dual 1600x2560 and 1200x1920 setup but keep my trusty 1024x768 X61
around for testing and the occasional couch surfing ;)

------
javanix
Wow, this is an awesome looking site - wish I lived in one of those cities.

I am running on a resource-constrained computer right now - my only complaint
is the JavaScript seems a bit slow - scrolling on the main page is choppy.
Might be worth profiling on lower-end machines a bit to smooth some of that
out.

~~~
martinshen
Thanks for the feedback! Where do you live? I'll work hard to get whichever
city it is!

~~~
nantes
Hey, I would love to see something like this for Kansas City!

------
lemming
This looks awesome. Really pretty, and definitely a service I would use if I
lived in one of the available cities, especially if you can maintain the
quality of the recommendations.

How did you get the seed data (i.e. the initial set of recommendations)?

~~~
lemming
BTW layout is seriously screwed up on <http://upout.com/nyc/do/date-night-
kafana-seriouseats>, FF 5 on Mac.

------
ca136
Very cool site, I've been thinking about something like this for a while now.
It might be helpful to view the events on a calendar so you can plan things
out or easily check out what's going on over a few weekends.

~~~
martinshen
Yeap. Calendar view is definitely on our list of things to do. In the mean
time, you can click "This Weekend" in the filters section to get things
available for this weeekend.

------
martinshen
I'll be on this thread all day. I would love some feedback too!

~~~
fraserharris
"It's 4:24pm, get up and go out." Best call to action of life

Unfortunately for you, it has prompted me to go find some dinner and stop
giving you more feedback ;-)

~~~
martinshen
Haha! Thanks for the feedback on the CTA.

------
abcmot
I love it! It would help if I can edit the fonts when describing the
event/place, to make it more reader friendly.

------
italiano40
it is a cool site only one bug i saw is when you click on the city to change
city, there is no cancel button and i had to reload the page to get out of it,
otherwise a cool site which it had more things then just restaurants and night
clubs, but i do like the free section very nice touch

~~~
martinshen
Thanks! We'll be adding more stuff on the site as we go along

------
tb366
AWESOME

